# Solid White Racoon



## Stang (Feb 9, 2008)

Has anyone else seen a solid white racoon?


----------



## stev (Feb 9, 2008)

wonder if it has pink eyes.Neat pic


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw a blonde one...but it had a light brown color to it..especially in the rings of his tail.  That one there looks like a coon that would go onmy wall!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 9, 2008)

Alright, that's it!
I know this isn't the place to ask...but, I'm going to anyway...Where do I go to  set up an avatar(?), and the quote under my post? It's not my fault....Blame it on 11P&Y!!!.....the last part about enemies just slew me!!


----------



## Todd E (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool !!

Really would like to see that one on a
flash cam vs ir.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 9, 2008)

That one would be pretty easy to spot.  Never seen a white one.  Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool shot...never seen or even heard of a white coon.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2008)

I've only saw 1 before..... They are pretty rare maybe not as rare as a white deer in GA... You have enough land to coon hunt where that pic was took?


----------



## Stang (Feb 10, 2008)

No, we don't let anyone else hunt the property.


----------



## jimmy_mac (Feb 10, 2008)

Casper the Coon


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice shot! Friend of mine trapped an albino coon several years ago. He had it mounted.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice never saw one before like that


----------



## Elmo (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a cool pic. I seen a Bobcat like that about a month ago.


----------



## delta708 (Feb 10, 2008)

cool


----------



## dognducks (Feb 10, 2008)

the guys i run dogs with have one mounted. They said they treed it the first night and didn't have the heart to kill it. It ate at the guy all day long so he went back the next night and cut the dogs loose at the same spot and treed it agian. This time they let the .22 bark.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 10, 2008)

Stang said:


> No, we don't let anyone else hunt the property.



if you did your corn bill would be cut in half and you'd have double the turkeys in the next 5 years. Just an idea to toss around.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, albino raccoons aren't too common!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a really cool find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 11, 2008)

spooky!


----------



## mapleman (Feb 12, 2008)

I like that coon!


----------

